# Wild Camping Northern Ireland



## Douzeper (Aug 19, 2007)

Our own Wild Camping site in Antrim Northern Ireland, free to use, nothing fancy but out in the country. Toilets across the road, can fill water tanks and empty waste, it's close to Antrim Town. CCTV, Lighting.

Electric hook up can be arranged at a small charge. BBQ's welcome. All we ask is that you clean up after you and respect the area.

Postcode: BT41 4SW

Contact myself if you need further info


----------

